# Galaxy S7 update patch notes?



## Frick (Jul 29, 2017)

Is there such a thing? My phone wants to install something it calls g390fxxs1dqga/g930fneedqfb/g930fxxu1dqf2 and there is zero info anywhere. There was some update recently on some american provider but I have no idea if it's even the same phone and anyway there's not a lot of details on that either.

I mean I'll install it, but I have no idea what it's supposed to do. It says "Your phone now has better security" ... but WTF does that even mean? And people complain about MS updates; at least they tell you what is updated.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2017)

Hmm just checked my phone, I also got an update on my S7.

"Version: G930FXXS1DQG9/G930FPHN1DQF2/G930FXXU1DQD7"

Size: 26.97 MB.


Going to install it now.

Edit: Got the update installed... Phone still working!! Yeehh! 

The updates _can_ include security patches and performance updates.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 29, 2017)

Ive never seen a phone company give out patch notes. Really wish they did for software updates.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2017)

True, no detailed info.


----------

